# Record UK entries in the ADA contest



## George Farmer (27 Jul 2008)

12 UK entries in this year's ADA.  That's a 400% increase on last year!


----------



## passerby* (27 Jul 2008)

12 uk entries ... it will double that by September no problem this form is full of quality aquascape's....

cheers.... passerby


----------



## JamesM (27 Jul 2008)

I thought entries close on May 31? 

I'm always convinced the better quality pictures sway the judges slightly.  :?


----------



## passerby* (28 Jul 2008)

ahhh sos ..i thought the title said "AGA" i just read the other discussion about entering the "AGA" contest..sos again on my behalf â€¦( had a long weekend..lol)

cheersâ€¦.passerby


----------



## planter (28 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 12 UK entries in this year's ADA.  That's a 400% increase on last year!




Great news George! Does this mean youve had some inside info? We should be getting results soon shouldnt we?


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2008)

Blimey! i wonder how many entries are UKaps members? UKaps BABY!


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jul 2008)

Good work everyone, lets keep it up 

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Jul 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I thought entries close on May 31?
> 
> I'm always convinced the better quality pictures sway the judges slightly.  :?



Possibly true, but the 2005 winner (I think, without having the book to check) was an awful photo.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jul 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.  And there was a few dodgy photos in the Top 20 last year too.

I think the judges try to mark the aquascapes on their merits without being influenced by photo technique.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Blimey! i wonder how many entries are UKaps members? UKaps BABY!



We could do 12+ easy on here


----------



## zig (1 Aug 2008)

> The contest result is now on the way to YOU!
> All the contest applications went through a fair and impartial grading process by the judges, and the contest result is now finalized. The result was mailed to each of the participant around the world on Thursday, July 31st.
> This yearï¿½fs World Ranking will be announced here at the ADA website on Monday, August 4th and it will be also in Aqua Journal vol. 155.



http://www.adana.co.jp/index_e.php

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Aug 2008)

fantastic. Good luck folks


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Aug 2008)

thats brilliant to see such an increase.  Ive been hoping that UK entries would increase now that the Society has such a wonderful member base.. we have such huge talent on here.

If you have entered, and youre on here, we'd love to know if youre one of the 12+... one of our aims is obviously to increase awareness of the hobby in the UK, so if our members are entering then that would be truely fantastic.


----------



## Aeropars (7 Aug 2008)

I might have a go next year. I'm all for a bit of self humiliation


----------



## a1Matt (7 Aug 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I might have a go next year. I'm all for a bit of self humiliation




ditto!


----------

